# Anyone else experiencing constant Hulu freezing?



## Adaptel (Nov 6, 2009)

I have four Tivos, 2 Roameos, 1 Zoom, and 1 Mini, and I am having a problem with Hulu on all of them. I'm not a huge fan of Hulu, but there were a couple shows on there I wanted to watch, but could not get anything to play from beginning to end without completely freezing up. My lockups occur when Hulu is transitioning between video sources....like their annoying commercial breaks. They would interrupt the program, play their stuipid repetitive ads, then when it tries to resume the show....it will completely freeze up with a blank screen (with only the shows rating showing in the upper right hand corner). When the tivo button is pressed, it will take 1-2 minutes before Hulu exits and I am returned to the main tivo interface. If I try to re-launch Hulu and resume the show, it would restart the same advertisements and then always lockup at the end of them.

I get this behavior on all 4 of my Tivos and can't believe I am alone with this problem. I have Comcast Internet with very good UL & DL speeds, low latency, have a Cisco gigabit ethernet back-end, and have no problem playing Hulu on my Amazon FireTVs on the same network. I paid the extra money to get rid of the advertising breaks, but still experience the lockups when I try to watch a Hulu Original after the "Hulu Original" animation plays, then it tries to start streaming the actual show. You would think that if Hulu wants to be a player in the streaming video game, and insist on having an advertising based model....they would make sure their ads don't prevent people from using the friggin' service. Also, by letting me know that a particular show is a "Hulu Original" program.....they insure that I am not able to watch it! WTF?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

You're not alone. The Hulu app for TiVo has always been a buggy mess. When they finally updated the app earlier this year from Flash to HTML5, a lot of us were excited about it but unfortunately this new version of the app has proven itself to be pretty bad too. I've experienced the exact same thing you described above a few times. At least once it froze up my Roamio so badly that I had to unplug the power to reboot it. 

And on top of that, the Roamio version of the app has really inferior picture quality -- it's either SD or really crappy HD.

Bottom line: if you have any other device connected to your TV with a Hulu app, it's almost guaranteed to be a better option than using your TiVo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hulu works fine for me since the update.

What's a Zoom? Do you mean a Bolt?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Hulu works fine for me since the update.
> 
> What's a Zoom? Do you mean a Bolt?


Are you using Hulu on a Bolt or a Roamio, Dan? I know the issues mentioned above have been experienced, at least intermittently, among other Roamio users too, as the problems have been hashed out in other threads here since the app was updated a few months back.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

99% of the time I use the Hulu app on a Mini.


----------



## harbour (Feb 17, 2016)

I also have been seeing Hulu freeze more often on the Mini, especially when starting up a show.


----------



## RSCHOON (Sep 7, 2013)

I have the same issue, Hulu seems to be really terrible on my Roamio and Mini, both freeze all the time on ad transitions. Today I had to fully unplug my Mini in order to get it to respond to anything. Very annoying and not something I see with Amazon or Netflix streaming.


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

RSCHOON said:


> I have the same issue, Hulu seems to be really terrible on my Roamio and Mini, both freeze all the time on ad transitions. Today I had to fully unplug my Mini in order to get it to respond to anything. Very annoying and not something I see with Amazon or Netflix streaming.


I'm dealing with the same thing.. I just made a bug report in the beta.. I included many different forum threads all mentioning the same thing.. Hopefully it will get there attention but everyone who is having this problem should be sure to call a TiVo CSR and be sure you get a case number..


----------



## Housefrauski (Jan 29, 2017)

I have the ad free Hulu and when I play on TiVo, it will progressively stop, start, thenoccurs more frequently, until final locks up. I then switch to my Sony blu-ray and resumes same Hulu show with no interruptions. I just bought the TiVo DVD in Dec. 2016, What update is Dan203
referring to above?


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I can confirm and reproduce the bug on demand. It is with transitions.

Go to a Made for Hulu Show, the TV ratings splash screen displays, then a Short this is a made for Hulu Show then some kind of cover page Video for the Show.
THEN
You get Hulu Error 5003
Looks like a time out out as the stream transitions to starting the main show. All they need to do is increase the time out or add a known pause so it does not time out with error 5003.
This is a HULU App Issues, I have called Hulu twice on this. They say on there end everything is fine.
Who ever wrote the app needs to fix it, Hulu says it is Tivo.


----------



## TheMick (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah just another bug seems we have to live with. WTF right? I have to have Roku backing up each mini . It's crazy and certainly not the only obvious thing that should b fixed


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I contacted Hulu via the twitter messaging, they replied right away.
Known issue with error 5003 on the Tivo Mini, I ended up getting a free month of credit. No ETA given, they made it sound like few have this issue (I bet this is not true as most just don't report it).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Housefrauski said:


> I have the ad free Hulu and when I play on TiVo, it will progressively stop, start, thenoccurs more frequently, until final locks up. I then switch to my Sony blu-ray and resumes same Hulu show with no interruptions. I just bought the TiVo DVD in Dec. 2016, What update is Dan203
> referring to above?


We use to have a different app with an old interface. They finally updated to the new app sometime middle of last year. I don't really watch Hulu that often, but I've had a lot less issues with the updated app then I did with the old one.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

We've had a ton of issues with it also. Not a tivo mini though... Ours has been with a Roamio. It's also not with transitions. Sometimes it will start to lock up every 5-10 seconds...
Confirmed I don't have this problem on other devices. It's incredibly frustrating!


----------



## mrmac82 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a Roamio Pro. When watching Hulu Plus, I can watch anything for about an hour and then the stuttering and intermittent stops begin. I do not have this problem with Netflix or Amazon on the Roamio. Is anyone aware of a fix for this? Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Housefrauski said:


> I have the ad free Hulu and when I play on TiVo, it will progressively stop, start, then.occurs more frequently, until final locks up.


This accurately describes what's happening on our basic Roamio... increasingly frequent momentary pauses until it becomes unwatchable.


----------



## cogx (Sep 23, 2006)

On my Bolt and Hulu sub with Ads, their app has no qualms about showing me the Ads, but about 33% of the time there is very long pause (at least 15 seconds) to start showing the program again. Once recently, it was like 45 seconds on the all black screen and so then I started pressing pause/play, pause/play and eventually it came back... only to play the same two Ads over again (thanks!), but at least the program played after that. I have also had a couple times where it just never came back after at least a full minute, so I had to TiVo button my way back to the main UI. Of course, going back in and starting over, I get to see those same Ads again, woohoo!
So, yeah, it's not the best implementation, that's for sure. Although, I'd say even on other platforms (PS4, Vizio TV), the Hulu app has always been the crankiest for me, compared to Netflix or Amazon. Makes me wonder what platform the Hulu app programmers use themselves... or maybe they just don't watch TV. I think ultimately the problem with all software is when the programmers don't use the end product themselves.


----------



## qunewsguy (Sep 19, 2006)

I have an ad-free subscription and it seems like every time I watch a program the last week I'm stuck with the black screen for a good five to ten seconds where the ads would normally be. It's fine for shows with slots for commercial breaks, but for some of the ones from the BBC it's annoying since the dead space often occurs in the middle of a scene.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Same, been going on for months. It always happens somewhere between 30-45 minutes of watching, yesterday it was 37 minutes into Monday Night Raw when it started. A quick exit of the app and back in solves it every time. Like everyone it's only my TiVo ;/


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Hulu said they know there is an issue and they are working on it. They gave me one free month.
I contacted them through their Twitter account and they replied with in hours. 
Twitter used was @hulu_support


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

scottchez said:


> Hulu said they know there is an issue and they are working on it. They gave me one free month.
> I contacted them through their Twitter account and they replied with in hours.
> Twitter used was @hulu_support


Interesting, I contacted them and they are telling me that they don't have any similar problems reported. They have "reset something on their end", which didn't cause any improvement, and now they are suggesting that I "try a wifi connection instead of Ethernet"... I doubt that would net any result and is not a viable solution anyway because I have a TiVo mini that is not supported if my roamio is on wifi...
They also want me to do a Speedtest on a mobile device "standing near the TiVo"... even after I have told them that I am getting a consistent 100mbps and my ISP has verified no issues. In fact, I can use Netflix for hours (literally HOURS) without ever encountering any issue.


----------



## VHG555 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yep, I have the ad free Hulu and when I play it on TiVo, it seems after about 30-minutes (or so) into a program it will progressively stutter, stop. As time goes on it occurs more frequently, until it finally locks up.
Another contributor said, "... increasingly frequent momentary pauses until it becomes unwatchable"; that's it. Perhaps should try on my Smart TV instead of Tivo.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

Since their support person/team on twitter is telling me this is not a known issue, I would encourage everyone here to report their issue to @hulu_support on twitter if possible. We need to let them know there IS a somewhat widespread problem. The more people report it, the more likely it is they will devote time to finding and fixing the issue.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I sent a DM on Twitter. I was also told last time I called, weeks ago, that no ongoing TiVo issues were known. It seems almost like a canned response or its not getting escalated to a point where it becomes a logged/known issue. It has been months now I've had this issue...


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I like Hulu as a service but they really need to step up their software development and technical support. I don't even bother with Hulu on my Roamio because it's crash-prone and won't even fetch a decent 720p HD stream (topping out at about 1Mbps SD despite an ethernet connection to 30 Mbps internet). The Hulu app on my new LG TV had been working fine until the last update, when it began giving me "the server key has expired" error messages or simply refusing to launch on a regular basis. And their support line was useless, erroneously telling me that they no longer supported my model TV, which first hit the market less than a year ago!

I'm hoping that the company is really bulking up their resources in anticipation of the new live "streaming cable" TV service they're soon launching, which will entail a complete redesign of the Hulu app. Maybe all of our devices will get updated with a revamped Hulu app in the next few months that is more reliable. I'm also hoping that they'll roll out their new UHD and 1080p HD quality streams to more devices when they do that. Right now, they're limited to PS4 and XBox One, I think. We'll see...


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

FWIW I've been messaging with Hulu Support on Twitter since @adessmith suggested it, here's the last reply:



> Thank you for following up with us, Matthew. We're sorry to hear the issue has continued. Since we last spoke, we received similar reports from other users, so we are currently investigating this now known issue. We appreciate your patience while our team work towards a fix.


----------



## gff (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes if I use the Roamio or Mini and watch anything on Hulu after about 35 mins or so it will freeze. If you restart the stream it will run the same amount of time and freeze again. I am a network engineer and it is NOT my network connection it is absolutely bad software, probably a memory leak or buffer management issue of some kind. I sure hope Hulu fixes this soon.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

% Got a Free Month of Hulu

I contacted Hulu via Twitter also they confirmed the issue on Tivo and gave me a free month. I have the no commercial plan. Most shows won't even play on the Tivo Mini. Everything plays on the Tivo bolt but they all get choppy and freeze after playing for 45 mins or more.
I am and computer systems Engineer they keep trying to say it is my network. There is no way it is my network, Plus I have 150 Meg Speed (they also say it is my speed). Has to be bug.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

scottchez said:


> (they also say it is my speed). Has to be bug.


Did they really say that? I did a speed test for them while 2 other house members were actively streaming, got a really low 12 mbps but they said that was a fine result/didn't blame it at all. Actually they haven't once suggest anything was a problem on my end.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

gff said:


> probably a memory leak or buffer management issue of some kind.


That's what I was thinking too. If you have Twitter could you message the support account? I think the more users who contact the same group the more likely we're to get proper attention by those who can fix the software...


----------



## gff (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for confirming, there is really no other explanation. Anything that always pauses after an exact amount of minutes is pretty telling. I just hope more folks complain to get them to fix it but unfortunately Tivo users are a small piece of the Hulu userbase. Maybe Tivo could put some pressure on them. Time will tell.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

The sad part is, I just bought a new UHD TV(LG) and the only app that is flakey has heck is the... HULU app. Sometimes you start it and it just sits there with a spinning wheel and I have to restart the TV. I've also had programs hang on my Roku.

It's not exclusive to Tivo's. I just think their programmers aren't very good.


----------



## JimMay3 (May 12, 2017)

I have same problem on a hard wired ethernet Roamio OTA about half way into a movie it will start freezing up. I never experience this issue on my Fire Tv, also swapped cables around and still can not narrow down to anything other than the unit or app on the OTA. Any updates?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Happened to me last night. The only way I could resolve it was to go back to watching live TV and start the Hulu session all over again. This was on a Roamio Basic.


----------



## JimMay3 (May 12, 2017)

Reported to Hulu Chat line, but they would not confirm it is a know issue on the Tivo's, would only offer up for me to check my connections/network. Would not understand it works fine on other devices on the same network. My issue seems to be 45-60 mins into a movie, they said the only issue is at about 20-30 mins, I was like what is the difference. My first experience with Hulu support, thumbs down and an easy choice to cancel at the end of the month...


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Chuck_IV said:


> The sad part is, I just bought a new UHD TV(LG) and the only app that is flakey has heck is the... HULU app. Sometimes you start it and it just sits there with a spinning wheel and I have to restart the TV. I've also had programs hang on my Roku.
> 
> It's not exclusive to Tivo's. I just think their programmers aren't very good.


Same on my LG TV. Exit Hulu, then long-press the home button to see your currently running apps. Select Hulu, then press up to kill it. Now try launching it again. Should work.


----------



## JimMay3 (May 12, 2017)

All the TV units I ever had trouble with was always a weak WiFi, plug it into an Ethernet port and you may see a difference. With video I always use Ethernet, plus why burn up your WiFi bandwidth for you other devices, video uses a lot of bandwidth, the fix is to plug it in direct...


----------



## gff (Mar 21, 2017)

This is a well known problem for the Hulu app on Tivo. It does not work correctly for me, after approx 40 mins it will freeze and die. Every single time. Not intermittently every time. I am a network engineer and there are no problems with my network and I have tried several different networks. This has been going on for months now as per the many previous user posts. I only run streaming on my FireTV now and no more issues at all.


----------



## JimMay3 (May 12, 2017)

gff said:


> This is a well known problem for the Hulu app on Tivo.


Well known to who, cause Hulu played dumb to the problem?


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Hulu can have different errors on different devices, it seems to be running better on newer devices. ATV 4 does a good job with Hulu but it is still not perfect. The App just updated so who knows what it will do now.


----------



## gff (Mar 21, 2017)

JimMay3 said:


> Well known to who, cause Hulu played dumb to the problem?


Well known to many Tivo users. I never implied that Hulu is honest or cares if the app runs well on Tivo. Nor did I imply that Tivo would apply pressure to Hulu to build an app that works better. All Tivo would need to do is try it themselves and they WILL see that it hangs. I of course think they should but they don't care what I think any more than Microsoft does.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Well Hulu was working fine on my Tivo Mini until tonight. I went into Hulu. Kicked off an episode of Causal. Noticed the image stuttering but the audio working fine. Then no image (just black) but the audio works. I back out and my image is black on Live TV also. Had to pull power from Tivo Mini to get Tivo Mini working again. Tried it again and same result. Hulu app is basically killing my HDMI video output. Pulling the HDMI cable didn't fix the problem. 

Anyone else see this? Any fix or trick to get it working again?


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

I rarely get dropped when watching Netflix or Amazon Plus.

I never seem to make it through any show on Hulu without at least once showing the little spinning circle and doing a wait. With hour long shows maybe one in 3 is bad enough that I bounce out to Now Playing and select back in. About one in 10 is bad enough that I watch some of a recording before going back. Not every week but most weeks I get a timeout bad enough to display the timeout message.

But Hulu has more than half of the shows in my Now Playing. Any show on both Hulu and another subscribed service I'll watch on the other one.

Big library, crappy stream.

I bet it'll get worse now that net neutrality is history.


----------



## Dianna (Jan 9, 2018)

NatasNJ said:


> Well Hulu was working fine on my Tivo Mini until tonight. I went into Hulu. Kicked off an episode of Causal. Noticed the image stuttering but the audio working fine. Then no image (just black) but the audio works. I back out and my image is black on Live TV also. Had to pull power from Tivo Mini to get Tivo Mini working again. Tried it again and same result. Hulu app is basically killing my HDMI video output. Pulling the HDMI cable didn't fix the problem.
> 
> Anyone else see this? Any fix or trick to get it working again?


We started having this problem too about a month ago - when using Hulu on our Tivo mini the screen starts to stutter as soon as we hit play and then when it goes to commercial the initial image shows and starts to stutter too. The screen then goes black but the entire time you can hear the audio. Even live TV now only has audio with a black screen. The only way to fix is to pull the power to Tivo. I should say this use to fix the problem now Hulu app is useless. I just reset it 3 times letting it sit for several minutes the last time but it did not work. I have not yet tested it on our Tivo Roamio. I ended up watching the show by playing it on my phone and then connecting my phone to my TV. :/


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Is this issue limited to the commercials subscription? I have a commercial free sub I restarted this weekend and have never had a freeze issue.

Updated: I see people reported issues on ad free subs too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

FWIW, I never have issues with Hulu on roku or Apple TV. Don’t watch it much on TiVo.


----------



## wbrightfl (Oct 31, 2013)

The Hulu app works perfectly on my Tivo Roamio and Premiere. Works smoothly.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

We use Hulu through our Bolts all the time - love the One Pass implementation for it - without issue. Commercial free sub, if that matters.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Bad stutter watching Food Network Star last night. No stutter watching Stargate Atlantis this morning. It comes and goes. I can't tell if it's network or Tivo application because the Roku is unplugged sitting in a drawer.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Couple issues in recent days, both on a v2 Mini (gen3): 

locked-up once after letting a TV episode run to completion;

I'm rebooting the Mini right now because playing a video in Hulu resulted in audio but no video (the local station logo overlay was on screen, but no actual video). Oh, an I tried episodes from two distinct TV shows before rebooting.

Likely unrelated, but the current Hulu session was the first after receiving the "1 stream maximum" dialog an hour or so ago, and exiting.

And all is well after rebooting the Mini.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

There have been issues with Hulu on TiVo for as long as I can remember. Generally speaking (based on reports here on various threads over the years), there seem to be fewer issues on Bolt versus Roamio and fewer issues on an ad-free subscription versus regular. I have had some issues with the Hulu app on my 2016 LG smart TV too, although different ones and less troublesome than on my Roamio. I recently got an Apple TV 4K and have had zero issues with Hulu there. No issues with it on my Roku Express or Chromecast either.

I tend to think that Hulu, which supports apps on lots and lots of different devices/platforms, is somewhat sloppy with their software development. On the most popular platforms, though, their apps tend to perform well. But TiVo gets very little attention from them. I was surprised when the TiVo app got updated a couple years ago (its only significant update since originally debuting on TiVo as "Hulu Plus").

If you repeatedly have problems with Hulu on your TiVo -- especially if you're on a Roamio and/or regular Hulu plan with ads -- my advice is just to give up on the TiVo Hulu app and turn to a different streamer. The new redesigned Hulu app works fine on my new $29 Roku Express (be sure to get the 2017 model). If you hate switching remotes between TiVo and Roku, spring for a Harmony 650 universal remote. It works great with both TiVo and the Roku Express. (Note that it only works with devices accepting IR remote signals, so it won't work with more expensive Rokus, or with Fire TV.)


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

Last night we had the first hang in a couple of years on a Netflix stream. Some error with an "Ok" option while watching an episode of "Halt and Catch Fire". I hit Select and it put me in the Netflix application. I hit Select again to resume the episode. The stream continued to the end.

This morning an entire Hulu episode of "Stargate: Atlantis" with only a few pauses of several seconds each. Better than recent average.

I find this discussion of hanging streams bizarre and amusing. For very many years no service ever delivered streams good enough for me to cut the cable. Then maybe 3 years ago we moved to a neighborhood with new infrastructure and now several streaming services work. It's still new enough to me that I'm pleased that I can ever watch an entire movie. It's progressed to the point that I complain if I can't. Strange.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Don't use Hulu much anymore on my Roamio, but Hulu freezes for a few seconds on my FireTV box (via ethernet) a dozen or so times in an hour, although the audio continues uninterrupted. Also does it on a 2nd FireTV box via wifi. Do not have this problem with Netflix or PS Vue or Prime or any other TV app I have on the Fire. I have the no commercials Hulu plan. It definitely appears to be a Hulu service issue.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I've just started using Hulu on my Roamio Plus to watch The X-Files and lucky enough to say not a single problem (knock on wood).


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Tried watching ep3 of Shuteye last night. (Bolt)
Was good till the 2nd break, came back to the spinning loading icon and just sat there.
Watched something else, went back to try to continue Shuteye, same thing.
Tried on 2 other TiVo's(Roamio OTA and Basic), same result, spinning loading icon.
Had to fisnish watching on the FireTV stick, worked fine, then I could watch the next episode on the TiVo.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

We switched our Roamio OTA to hard wired Ethernet yesterday.

So far at least two hours of Hulu without a burp.


----------



## olderJack (Aug 4, 2014)

Today 3/15/2018, my Tivo mini went to a blank screen after the second commercial. To recover I had to restart the mini. This is a repeat problem. Since I got irritated by this, I decided to check to see if anyone has a solution yet. . .

I have a Roamio and a mini. The network is hard wired. I have had these Hulu problems for at least 2 or 3 years. My Amazon, Netflix and Vudu will work without issue. When there are several choices of what to view, Hulu is my last choice.

Maybe someday there will be a responsible person at Hulu that will read these posts and get the problems fixed.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

olderJack said:


> Today 3/15/2018, my Tivo mini went to a blank screen after the second commercial. To recover I had to restart the mini. This is a repeat problem. Since I got irritated by this, I decided to check to see if anyone has a solution yet. . .
> 
> I have a Roamio and a mini. The network is hard wired. I have had these Hulu problems for at least 2 or 3 years. My Amazon, Netflix and Vudu will work without issue. When there are several choices of what to view, Hulu is my last choice.
> 
> Maybe someday there will be a responsible person at Hulu that will read these posts and get the problems fixed.


Hopefully they decide to update the app to the current version (at least on Hydra). While the navigation I dislike, it's more stable from what I've seen.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been freeze-free since the Hydra update, but someone pointed out in another thread that the problem still exists on Hydra but only certain people experience it.

I think it's possible that an SVP at Hulu is a TiVo user. Hopefully an app update/rewrite is on the way.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fcordcutters%252Fcomments%252F75ydor%252Fi_am_ben_smith_svp_of_experience_at_hulu_ama%252Fdoa1nix


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Hulu messes up on multiple devices to this day, a few nights ago the server was in eternal buffering mode on ATV 4 at two in the morning. At first I thought it was the connection but other services played fine.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have been using my Samsung TV for Hulu. Last night took the Roamio Plus out for a spin. I watched various shows for over 2 hours and my Ethernet connected Roamio was fine. The box is standard 1tb issue. No mods or changes. I will watch longer and see if anything negative happens. Im on Cox in Connecticut. oh, Im on the rolled back experience.


----------



## mkmck (Dec 17, 2015)

Hulu constantly buffers using my 1TB Bolt, hardwired from Fios connection pulling just under 170Mps. This started happening last fall. When I watch using the app on my LG OLED, using the same connection, it works flawlessly. Needless to say, we don't use the Tivo for Hulu anymore


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I get the same thing on my FireTV Stick. So it seems to be more of a Hulu issue then a TiVo issue.


----------

